# Java Printing



## monty_hall (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm unable to print from jedit or netbeans using the DiabloJDK16.  In fact, I've never been able to print from Java on FreeBSD.  Last time I tried was ~2 years ago w/ DiabloJDK15.  After looking @ posts, I couldn't find a resolution and didn't pursue further - until now.  I figure by now that java printing in FreeBSD should be resolved.

* FreeBSD 7.1
* Gnome 2.22.3
* gnome-print
* gnome-cups-manager
* CUPS (tried w/ & w/o symlinks from /usr/local/bin to /usr/bin)
* DiabloJDK16

Any help appreciated.

TIA,

Monty


----------

